# A cat scratching tree for pigeon..?



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

I had an idea lately, of getting my pigeon one of those cat trees. Just wanted to know people's thoughts on this, it might sound odd, but I think he would love it? 
I know he likes ledges and shelves, and thats the idea of the cat tree, providing some ledges for him, with a cozy hideaway to snuggle down in.
I want a nice tall one, and it will go in the corner by the window so he can have a view and catch the sun.
I know I would get a similar effect with a couple of shelves, and he already has a shelf I put up for him, but I thought a cat tree would give him some variety, hidey holes, and it is free standing so I can move it around. 


Here are two favourites...

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/large/84902

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/ceiling_scratching_trees/98034


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Good idea, at least from my observation of our rescue pigeons in the aviary.

We have a couple of smaller ones, the box with entrance at floor level, then three shelves at intervals up the central pole. Our pigeons have utilised the box (for nesting) and the shelves (for roosting or just hanging out during the day).

Can't say what a lone pigeon might make of it - should generate interest though

John


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great idea! My original aviary was built around a tree stump.Even though they have many perches, they really prefer that tree stump! They vie with one another to get up there and circle with wings flapping, both males and females!


----------



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting to know it's been tried and tested!
Maybe it would be a bit much for one pigeon to have all to himself though, I am now thinking of a smaller one, and maybe raising it up on a table.
I think he would love the box, we have a cabinet in the living room with a gap underneath and he is always ducking under there and cooing to himself, bless


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GO for it, B-j!!

THEN, post pictures of your pigeon *using* it!  

ALL THE BEST and I know your pij will loooove it! 'Course if you have a _pair,_ be prepared for a nest....

ALL THE BEST

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

A quick thought. Knock the bottom out of the "hide-a-ways" and staple in some 1/2" x 1/2" mesh. Toss a little hey in there to make it comfy. Much easier to clean.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeahhh, good idea!


They love 'Habitat' things, places for discrete Nests, places to moo and hang out with their mates.


----------



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi
I would definately post pictures of him using it!
We are moving house in 3 weeks though, so will prob leave the cat tree til after we are in the new place. 
I'll have to see how messy the hideaways get, but there is only one of him so I think newspaper should be ok.
When I get a couple of pics to show I'll add them. Thanks for the input, let's hope he likes it and is willing to pose.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

EXCELLENT IDEA! I love it!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

oh thats a great idea!!!! I have a cat tree, but the cats use and LOVE it. Now I know what to do with it when the cats cross the Rainbow Bridge...thanks for that idea!

to save on your pocket book, you could look for a used 'cat tree' at garage sales or on craigslist.

DIY: you could make your own with some 2x4's and plywood - if you wanted the curved bed you can use a cement footing mold cut in half or PVC pipes.


----------

